# Ends Meat - OOC



## Halford (Aug 22, 2008)

Okay folks this is a bit of an unusual request so please bear with me!

I am looking for 2-4 players to play a short *rapid paced* adventure which will take pcs from 1st level half way to second level. I plan to continue progressing the game, but since like many DMs I suffer from epicitis I have decided to cut it into thoroughly planned out bite sized chunks.

This first initial sequence will take place in the great City of Orussus and will involve investigation and combat. The characters will be hired by an association of merchants to take on a mysterious band of thieves.

The game will take place in Living EnWorld and will follow the rules outlined there. I ask only players who meet the following requirements to apply...

Can post at least once a day on average.

Are prepared to become a long term participant in the Living EnWorld community, ideally through this game sequence.

Can be counted upon to remain active for the long haul.

If you are interested you would need to go to the Living EnWorld forum and submit a character as per the rules in the character creation thread. Though your character needs approval to gain XP whilst adventuring the game would start almost straight away and I will simply hold off on awarding experience until all your characters are approved.

A basic synopsis of these rules would be....

30 point buy
Races: PHB, MM1 and SRD Psionic 
3/4 hp
Pretty much SRD only - including Psionics, and with the edition of some home brewed feats.

But please check the creation thread as I don't guarantee those to be 100% accurate.


----------



## Halford (Aug 27, 2008)

*Wags finger*

Okay folks, now I know I'm making a big ask here, but I am afraid I can't ask for anything less - I am looking for viable community members as well as players.

Part of my purpose is to bring people into Living Enworld - which I personally have had an excellent experience with.  For me its great being part of a larger community, the world is interesting and provides a shared reference without being constricting as there are both fairly fully formed areas and vast tracts upon which there is little or no information.

You also have a built in security blanket, if the game fades away to nothing like so many sadly do one of the Living EnWorld judges takes over and either finishes it or wraps it up.  Your Living EnWorld character can also move between different adventures and even set up shops, etc., and engageing mechanic in my book.

I'd also appreciate hearing reasons why people are not keen on Living EnWorld or this concept in particular, constructive criticism is almost always useful.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

I just want not get stronger involved with 3.x LENW, as I want to be part of 4 LENW.
I prefer both 4e and Pathfinder over a 3.5 game with only small additional splatbook covering (currently the biggest plus of 3.x vs the others mentioned).


----------



## Halford (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Walking Dad, I really do appreciate it.

I can certainly understand those points of view and I have had the same reservations myself to a certain extent.

My reservations about 4th edition aside, despite their colossal CR 20 nature, I would love to see more books included in Living EnWorld.  However, I don't feel this is that significant a problem in pbp afterall RP is generally more substantial a factor; and if you do wish to play something unusual the SRD Psionics are available as well as a number of interesting custom feats and prestiege classes, etc.

Aside from that all I can say is that my experience with Living EnWorld has been great and I want it to continue for a long time.  Urn Your Pay has been by far my best experience so far in pbp and I hope to emulate that and continue it.

Frankly Walking Dad you were one of the folks I was specifically hoping would take a look at this, a reliable and enthusiastic poster is sadly all too rare a commodity!  In any case thanks for responding and I'd still appreciate more of the same from others.


----------



## Halford (Aug 27, 2008)

Added a shiny map of the first play area, see the first post.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't say that I'm particularly familiar with LENW, but I'd certainly be interested in joining a good 3.x game with some lasting power and dedicated players. I'll have to take a gander at the character creation rules before I can pitch a proper character concept, but I wanted to voice my interest first.


----------



## Halford (Aug 27, 2008)

Great, take a good look and make sure you are happy with the concepts.  And I'd be delighted to have you onboard.


----------



## garyh (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll admit it is tempting, but the two big hold ups for me are 1) I'm focuing on getting Living 4th Edition going, and 2) going back to 3.5e would be hard.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

Halford, thank y ou for your nice words. I hope you find good and reliable players for your game. Good luck!


----------



## Halford (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Walking Dad.

Garyh yes I've got to admit I am not a big 4th edition fan and though I have been involved with the 4th edition discussion world building, etc., I worry that it will draw attention from Living Enworld.  I love the idea of being involved with a community from its start, but I don't want the baby thrown out with the bath water so to speak.

I certainly do not want to badger unwilling players into jumping onboard, but Living Enworld is already going and its really does not require a very large investment of time....  

Plus ye know, and I hate to belabor the point, its fun!


----------



## garyh (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll...  think about it.


----------



## Halford (Aug 28, 2008)

Bwahaha, ehem, well it'd be great to have you on board Garyh, but don't let my insistance pressure you into anything.  Though I'd love to have you I'm happy to wait as long as it takes to get a group together.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2008)

I had two characters in living en world, and completed only one mission. The other two didn't end up quite well. In the first, the DM left the game, and in the other, the posting frequency was so low I got terribly bored and quit. 
I have a first level druid approved and all. I'll join if you promise continuity.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, I reconsider joining your game (this is no 'yes').

A question for those with more LENW expirience:

I looked at character creation and the mention to allow PH AND Srd.
But within the options, they modified only some of thr material.

Long question(s) short:

Would it make sense trying to get an ok for
- playing  battle sorcerer?
- a domain wizard?
- wilderness rogue?
- desert half-orc?
- elf variants (wild, wood)?


----------



## Trouvere (Aug 28, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Would it make sense trying to get an ok for
> - playing  battle sorcerer?



Possibly.  It's not yet an approved variant.


> - a domain wizard?



No, these have been considered and firmly rejected.







> - wilderness rogue?



Pretty good chance, I'd think, but still not yet an approved variant, so far as I remember.







> - desert half-orc?



Doubtful.







> - elf variants (wild, wood)?



Yes.  These are all permitted.


----------



## Halford (Aug 28, 2008)

Voda Vosa: I'd be delighted to have you onboard, I believe I can promise consistency and a Druid is always a welcome contribution to agroup.

Walking Dad: Trouvere, soon to be a LEW character judge by the looks of things, did an excellent job of fielding your questions.

And I play a Forest Gnome myself in LEW so non level adjustment racial variants are definetly go, from the MM1 at least.

In regards to you rreconsidering I'd be stoked if you decided to join, but don't let me nag you into doind so...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

Hallo Haford, I found two characters that I could try to get accepted for LENW:

Tulbar, Halfling Sorcerer
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4093600&postcount=103
(I will try to get away with stout/deep halfling)

Midias, Human Cleric of Hyragn
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4271443&postcount=16

Would one of them be good enough for your game?


----------



## Halford (Aug 29, 2008)

They would both certainly be very welcome in my game.  Looking them over briefly it looks like the only things that would need changeing are Tulbar's gold - due to LEW enforcing the 100gp for a familiar rules (hardly anyone seems to play it, but its in the PHB.

Can't see a thing wrong with Midias - he's a turning machine!

Just to make sure you know its there I'll link to this thread which has more LEW options, custom feats, etc.  Some of the are very interesting, particularily the one which allows you to essentially change a summon's duration to concentration, actually making low level summoning viable.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=142438

As a DM I always want to encourage players to play what they want to play rather than what they feel the party needs, so have a think about what you'd prefer.


----------



## garyh (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice to see Hyrag gaining more followers.  

(Yes, I had a "Castle Zagyg moment" back when I was helping start LEW.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2008)

My druid name is Ciprinus if you 'll like to search him down


----------



## Halford (Aug 30, 2008)

I took a look Voda Vosa and he looks good, but two questions... One is he approved? I assume so since he is in the first page links thread, and two what is his animal companion? You can select one now if you like, know that a good part of the adventure path will take place in the City though there is little that would prevent any of the starting animals traveling Orussus in my book.  Oh wait he has a snake, missed that!

Assuming that Walking Dad and Voda Vosa are interested, I'm going to hit up Ambrus and the two newly posted characters on LEW. Assuming I can get four confirmed players I will get the adventure running within the week, preferably thios weekend if I can gain at least four commitments.

I thought I'd ask you here Garyh, so any interest in getting your Living EnWorld on again?

[sblock= Mrs Doyle technique] Go on, go on, go on, go on, go, go on, go on, go on, GO ON! Please ignore this if you have not seen Father Ted...[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes he is approved, I got into a game by the way, and earned half the xp for level 2, but then the DM left. I don't really know he he. Yes, he is a snake.


----------



## Halford (Aug 31, 2008)

Voda Vosa: Well great, that should mean you end the adventure at 2nd since that Xp will still count.


----------



## garyh (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm warming up to the idea...  is there a list of LA 0 non-PHB races somewhere (LEW pre-approved would be great, even)?  I've found a few looking at individual entries on d20srd.org, but I know there has to be a list somewhere...


----------



## Halford (Aug 31, 2008)

I think I can do that....

*Deep Dwarf*

These dwarves live far underground and tend to be more standoffish with non-dwarves. 
Deep dwarves are the same height as other dwarves, but leaner. Their skin sometimes has a reddish tinge, and their large eyes lack the brightness of those of their kindred, being a washed-out blue. Their hair color ranges from bright red to straw blond. They have little contact with surface dwellers, relying on hill dwarves or mountain dwarves to trade goods for them. 
Deep dwarves speak Dwarven and Goblin, and occasionally Draconic or Undercommon. 
*Deep Dwarf Traits (Ex)*

These traits are in addition to the hill dwarf traits, except where noted. 

Racial bonus on saves against spells and spell-like abilities increases to +3.
Racial bonus on Fortitude saves against poisons increases to +3.
Darkvision out to 90 feet.
Light Sensitivity: Deep dwarves are dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a daylight spell.
*Mountain Dwarf*

Mountain dwarves live deeper under the mountains than hill dwarves but generally not as far underground as deep dwarves. They average about 4½ feet tall and have lighter skin and hair than hill dwarves, but the same general appearance. 

*Gray Elf*

Taller and grander in physical appearance than others of their race, gray elves have a reputation for being aloof and arrogant (even by elven standards). They have either silver hair and amber eyes or pale golden hair and violet eyes. They prefer clothing of white, silver, yellow, or gold, with cloaks of deep blue or purple. 
*Gray Elf Traits (Ex)*

These traits are in *addition* to the high elf traits. 

+2 Intelligence, -2 Strength.
*Wild Elf*

Wild elves are barbaric and tribal. Wild elves’ hair color ranges from black to light brown, lightening to silvery white with age. They dress in simple clothing of animal skins and basic plant weaves. 
*Wild Elf Traits (Ex)*

These traits are in *addition* to the high elf traits, except where noted. 

+2 Dexterity, -2 Intelligence. These adjustments replace the high elf’s ability score adjustments.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. This trait replaces the high elf’s favored class.
*Wood Elf*

Their hair color ranges from yellow to a coppery red, and they are more muscular than other elves. Their clothing is in dark shades of green and earth tones to better blend in with their natural surroundings. 
*Wood Elf Traits (Ex)*

These traits are in *addition* to the high elf traits, except where noted. 

+2 Strength, -2 Intelligence.
Favored Class: Ranger. This trait replaces the high elf’s favored class.
*Forest Gnome*

They are the smallest of all the gnomes, averaging 2 to 2½ feet in height, but look just like regular gnomes except with bark-colored or gray-green skin, and eyes that can be brown or green as well as blue. A very long-lived people, forest gnomes have an average life expectancy of 500 years. 
*Forest Gnome Traits (Ex)*

These traits are in addition to the rock gnome traits, except where noted. 

Pass without Trace (Su): A forest gnome has the innate ability to use pass without trace (self only, as a free action) as the spell cast by a druid of the forest gnome’s class levels.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids.
Automatic Languages: Gnome, Elven, Sylvan, and a simple language that enables them to communicate on a very basic level with forest animals (this replaces the rock gnome’s speak with animals ability). Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Goblin, Orc. This trait replaces the rock gnome’s automatic and bonus languages.
+4 racial bonus on Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
*Elans*

Also see the Elan monster listing. 

-2 Charisma
Aberration: Elans are not subject to spells or effects that affect humanoids only, such as charm person or dominate person.
Medium: As Medium creatures, elans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Elan base land speed is 30 feet.
Elans (unlike most aberrations) do not have darkvision.
Naturally Psionic: Elans gain 2 bonus power points at 1st level. This benefit does not grant them the ability to manifest powers unless they gain that ability through another source, such as levels in a psionic class.
Resistance (Su): Elans can use psionic energy to increase their resistance to various forms of attack. As an immediate action, an elan can spend 1 power point to gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws until the beginning of her next action.
Resilience (Su): When an elan takes damage, she can spend power points to reduce its severity. As an immediate action, she can reduce the damage she is about to take by 2 hit points for every 1 power point she spends.
Repletion (Su): An elan can sustain her body without need of food or water. If she spends 1 power point, an elan does not need to eat or drink for 24 hours.
Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). Elans’ past lives expose them to wide ranges of language.
Favored Class: Psion.
Level Adjustment: +0.
*Maenads*

Also see the Maenad monster listing. 

Medium: As Medium creatures, maenads have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Maenad base land speed is 30 feet.
Naturally Psionic: Maenads gain 2 bonus power points at 1st level. This benefit does not grant them the ability to manifest powers unless they gain that ability through another source, such as levels in a psionic class.
Psi-Like Ability: 1/day—energy ray. A maenad can deal only sonic damage with this ability. It is accompanied by a tremendous scream of rage. Manifester level is equal to ½ Hit Dice (minimum 1st). The save DC is Charisma-based.
Outburst (Ex): Once per day, for up to 4 rounds, a maenad can subjugate her mentality to gain a boost of raw physical power. When she does so, she takes a -2 penalty to Intelligence and Wisdom but gains a +2 bonus to Strength.
Automatic Languages: Common, Maenad. Bonus Languages: Aquan, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Goblin. Maenads commonly know the languages of their enemies and of their friends, as well as Draconic, the language commonly found in ancient tomes of secret knowledge.
Favored Class: Wilder.
Level Adjustment: +0
*Xephs*

Also see the Xeph monster listing. 

+2 Dexterity, -2 Strength
Medium: As Medium creatures, xephs have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Xeph base land speed is 30 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against powers, spells, and spell-like effects. Xephs have an innate resistance to psionics and magic.
Naturally Psionic: Xephs gain 1 bonus power point at 1st level. This benefit does not grant them the ability to manifest powers unless they gain that ability through another source, such as levels in a psionic class.
Burst (Su): Three times per day, a xeph can put on a burst of speed to increase her speed by 10 feet, plus 10 feet per four character levels beyond 1st, to a maximum increase of 30 feet at 9th character level and higher. These bursts of speed are considered a competence bonus to the xeph’s base speed. A burst of speed lasts 3 rounds.
Automatic Languages: Common, Xeph. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Gnoll, Goblin, Halfling, Sylvan.
Favored Class: Soulknife.
Level Adjustment: +0
DROW, HALF DROW 

Medium Size,
30’ movement,
Immunity to magic sleep,
+1 Racial bonus on Listen, Search, & Spot checks, Darkvision 60’,
If raised in Drow society automatic proficiency with Hand-Crossbows, Rapier, & Short sword.
+1 Racial bonus to saves vs. Enchantments,
Appearance: usualy a couple of shades darker then the human parent, white hair, iris are the color of the human parent with red or violet Incandecent pupils.
If raised by Drow parent, automatically speaks undercommon. Infernal, and abysal available as bonus languages. If raised by human parent undercommon available as a bonus language.
Half Drow are always the result of a human and drow mating. In the rare case of a Drow mating with an Elf the offspring would be the race of one or the other parent. For some reason Elf and Drow blood does not mix. Humans are the only other race that the Drow would mate with seeing all other races as too far beneath them to mix blood with. Mating with a Human though looked down upon is known to happen in places where the two cultures mix. The offsrping nearly always are rased in a hostile environment, out of a feeling of superiority in the Drow culture and out of fear in the Human culture.
Favored class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass Half Drow suffers an XP penalty, the highest level class does not count.
GOBLIN, MOUNTAIN
Goblin, 1st-Level Warrior
Small Humanoid (Goblinoid)
Hit Dice: [/b]1d8+1 (5 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class: *14 (+1 size, +2 leather armor, +1 light shield), touch 11, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple: *+1/–3
*Attack: *Longsword +2 melee (1d6/19-20) or javelin +2 ranged (1d4)
*Full Attack:* Longsword +2 melee (1d6/19-20) or javelin +2 ranged (1d4)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks: *—
*Special Qualities:* Lowlight vision, mountain goblin traits
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +0*
*Abilities:* Str 11, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 8
*Skills:* Diplomacy +2, Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +3, Knowledge (history) +3, Listen +2, Spot +3
*Feats:* Alertness
*Environment:* Any mountains
*Organization:* Solitary, gang (4–9), band (10–100 plus 100% noncombatants plus 1 3rd-level sergeant per 20 adults and 1 leader of 4th–6th level), or monastery (40–400 plus 100% noncombatants plus 1 3rd-level sergeant per 20 adults, 1 or 2 lieutenants of 4th or 5th level and 1 leader of 6th–8th level)
*Challenge Rating:* 1/2
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually lawful neutral

KATARA


Type is Humanoid (Katara)
Small size (+1 size bonus to AC/Attack, +4 size to hide)
Katara Land Speed is 20 feet.
+2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str, -2 Con
Keen Ears - +2 racial bonus to Listen,
Natural Grace - +2 racial bonus to Move Silently, Balance, and Tumble. Balance is always a class skill.
Incredible Leap - +8 racial bonus to Jump
Wandering Mind - -1 save vs enchantment/charm effects, -2 racial penalty to sense motive and concentration checks (Katara are extremely curious and as a result, their minds often wander, overlooking dangers most might otherwise see)
Lowlight vision
Favored Class: Bard
*Description:*
The Katara have features that are both humanoid and feline. Their legs are fairly cat like, but stable to stand on with more human like feat, and leathery pads on the bottom. Their torso is a bit more cylindrical than some humanoids, but is still has some shoulder and pectoral proportion to it. Their arms and hands are very human like, though with slightly thicker fingers and a leathery palm. Their heads are a bit wider than a normal human's, with a more cat like maw, nose, and eyes, but definitely drawn out in a somewhat human way, and their head sits perched on a fairly normal humanoid neck.

Like this picture here here, though with a more cat-like face (a bit more rounded, ears closer to the top of their head)

The Katara are a race that traces their origins to smaller wild cats, though scholars debate which ones in particular. Unlike their wilder feline cousins, the Katara do not have claws, nor are their teath as sharp as their wilder bretherin. Katara fur comes in a variety of colors and patters, and stripe or spot patterns are usually distinctive of a particular clan. Some clans have more noticable human fiacial and head hair, and some others have what resembles a mane (and in rare cases, both).


*Society:*
The Katara are a curious and social race. Many Katara will spend several years exploring and experimenting till they find something they enjoy doing and finaly stick with it, and even they they find ways to experiment and explore within their chosen craft. The Katara enjoy social occasion, and have been known to celebrate numerous holidays regularly.

The Katara look curiously upon the other races. They marvel at their accomplishments, and often seek to explore other cultures. Visitors to a Katara settlement might find themselves often asked about their travels, their culture, and their histories. The Katara have no qualms about borrowing from other cultures (particularly celibratory holidays) enough to where some scholars might say they have no true culture of their own, but the Katara blend these cultures togeather in ways that make them unique.

The Katara are a clan oriented society. Your clan is your family, however extended they might be. Most clans have strong ties to each other, and clan names and legacies are passed down maternaly, with the husband joining his wife's clan. Clan names, used as last names, are often based around some distictive feature fairly unique to the clan (examples, Whiteboot, Blackstripe, Greycoat, etc...). First names are drawn from many different cultures, that there is no true Kataran first names. They do tend towards using human or halfling names over others.

*Background:*

The Katara originate from the Kanatisis region, located far to the east of Orussus. The region extends from the desert in the "lands of fire" to the south, to the inland Bantala Sea to the north, and bordered by a mountain range to the east, and hills to the west. The region is generally overrun by flora, often with the tall trees creating a canopy several hundred feet from the ground. Towards the south, the region tends to be a bit more tropical or rainforest like. Towards the north, the flora thins out a bit as the grounds gets sandy towards the sea. To the east, as you get closer to the mountains the temperature tends to drop a bit, and you see more pine trees among the flora. And the canopy all but disappears the closer you get towards the hills to the west. The river running down from the mountains splits many times as is passes through the region, leaving few places without a river near by, but also leaving few rivers large enough for any boat larger than fairly small watercraft.

The Katara are from somewhere in that region, though their legends never specify exactly where. However, the Katara clans with longer hair tend to be from the colder areas in the east, while the short haired Katara tend to be from the warmer regions of Kanatisis. And while a clan my have a few members in different regions, they tend to settle down more locally in their region of origin.

The Katara are small in stature, and have learned to take to the trees to avoid the larger predators that are native to their lands. The Katara have built huge treetop villages in the immense canopy of Kanatisis. They consist of huts or other buildings built around the trunk of the tree, with suspension bridges and ladders built between them. Many Katara simply jump around on branches cut in a staircase like manner to move around as well. There are even small farming platforms built between some of the sturdiest trees, with dirt brought up from the ground below. The Katara do not herd animals in general, so they hunt for most of their meat and leather.

The Katara have had limited contact with the outside world for a long time. They have traded on occasion with the Dwarves of the mountains to the east, or the men of the desert in the south, but not often, and generally trading more to examine what these other cultures make, or to gain access to materials (such as metal) that are generally scarce in their region. However, the more they learned about other races, the more curious they became. Many curious Katara have begun to set out from their homes to explore other societies and learn what they can. Those that have returned have often had a huge cultural impact in their local area, where the Katara would try to integrate some of these other societal practices into their way of life. Over time, these ideas and practices are integrated more seamlessly and spread through Kanatisis. The Katara are particularly interested in celebrations, and as a result have managed to integrate several Human, Elven, Dwarven, Gnome, Halfling, and even a few Orc and Goblin celebrations into their culture. Often, a holiday will be a strange amalgamation of several different celebrations or traditions, such as the traditional wine drinking and axe throwing contest, where contestants will drink a glass of wine, and then hurl an axe at a target, continuing one of the contestants misses.

Despite their curiosity and willingness to integrate other cultures into their own, the Katara are fiercely independent. Trade between villages happens, but is limited to basic necessities, and generally a community prides itself on what it does not need to trade for more than what it has to trade. As individuals, clan pride is important, and clans within a community will often try to out produce each other in strange pseudo-competitions simply for the right to say they are better. While clans do not tend to stick to any one trade, individual families do, so pride and tradition run deep in these trades. Despite their intense curiosity, often at least one of each generation will take on the mantle of the family trade, though most young children are encouraged to explore their options to indulge in their curious nature.

*Advancement: *By character class
*Level Adjustment: *+0

Mountain goblin traits: Mountain goblin characters possess the following racial traits.
— –2 Strength, +2 Wisdom
—Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
—A mountain goblin’s base land speed is 20 feet.
—Lowlight vision
—Natural Builder: Mountain goblins have natural skill in architecture, and gain a +2 racial bonus to Knowledge (architecture and engineering).
— +2 racial bonus to Diplomacy and Knowledge (history)
— +1 racial attack bonus against goblinoids
—* +2 racial bonus on saving throws against mind-affecting spells. Mountain goblins are remarkably rational and clear-thinking, and therefore have an above-average resistance to magic that would alter that process.
—Weapon Familiarity: Mountain goblins may treat goblin ranseurs as martial rather than exotic weapons.
—Automatic Languages: Common, Goblin. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Orc, Sylvan.
—Favored Class: Ranger.
The mountain goblin warrior presented here had the following ability scores before racial adjustments: Str 13, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 8.

*Mountain Goblins:**
Personality:* Mountain goblins tend to be reserved and clear-thinking. They prefer a careful plan of action over spontaneity, which occasionally becomes limiting when quick thinking is called for. Mountain goblins value a spartan lifestyle, which is somewhat at odds with their artistic ability and architectural outlook.

*Physical Description*: Mountain goblins at first glance look alike to the regular goblin, but there are a few key differences. Mountain goblins are slightly taller, perhaps because they stand upright rather than hunched over, and often possess an austere demeanor. Like standard goblins, they have leathery skin, but it ranges from deep green to a royal red. Additionally, mountain goblins are usually well-groomed and well-dressed, and many wear a silver hammer earring as a sign of devotion to Shural.

*Relations*: Mountain goblins have long become accustomed to being mistaken for the usual bloodthirsty goblins, and generally will soon correct this misjudgement through their deed and word - few lower goblins are so polite or eloquent in speech.

*Alignment*: Often lawful and rarely evil.

*Lands*: Mountain goblins possess a disjointed culture focused in a mountain range, with no large towns or cities, but instead many small communities based around nearby monasteries. They are few in number.

*Religion*: Almost exclusively devoted to the worship of Shural, though a few mountain goblins have been known to follow other deities, especially those of law or creation.

*Language*: Mountain goblins speak a dialect of Goblin which is clearly distinguishable from the guttural tongue of lower goblins. Indeed, there are many words of peace in their language that are not present in the tongue of the lower goblins.

*Names*: Usually a first name only, though some are granted epithets (such as "The Wise," or "The Just") by their communities. Mountain goblin names are usually two or three syllables, and can be slightly harsh-sounding. Examples: Jazakhar, Xiah.

*Adventurers*: Mountain goblins leave their towns for various reasons, ranging from wanderlust to trade. Though they are more isolated than other cultures, most reasons that would drive an elf or a dwarf to adventure might similarly motivate a mountain goblin.


----------



## Halford (Aug 31, 2008)

Whoops forgot the Halfling variants...

*Tallfellow*

Tallfellows are somewhat rare among halfling folk. Tallfellows are 4 feet tall or more and weigh between 30 and 35 pounds. They generally speak Elven in addition to Common and Halfling. 
*Tallfellow Traits (Ex)*



These traits are in addition to the lightfoot halfling traits, except where noted. 

+2 racial bonus on Search, Spot, and Listen checks. Like an elf, a tallfellow who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check as though actively looking for it. This trait replaces the lightfoot’s +2 bonus on Listen checks.
Tallfellows are less athletic than lightfoot halflings and do not have a racial bonus on Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks.
*Deep Halfling*

These halflings are shorter and stockier than the more common lightfeet. 
Deep halflings are about 2½ tall and weigh between 30 and 35 pounds. Deep halflings speak Dwarven fluently. 
*Deep Halfling Traits (Ex)*



These traits are in addition to the lightfoot halfling traits, except where noted. 

Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Stonecunning: Like dwarves, deep halflings have a +2 racial bonus on checks to notice unusual stonework. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A deep halfling who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a check as though actively searching and can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A deep halfling can also intuit depth, sensing the approximate distance underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks and Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Deep halflings are less athletic than lightfoot halflings and do not have a racial bonus on Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks.
I am reasonably certain thats everything and they are all Living Enworld approved.


----------



## garyh (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay, I'm contemplating a psychic warrior...  maybe orc, half-orc, human, or elan.  I always did like psychic warriors...


----------



## Halford (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds great to me Garyh, I've always been a big fan of psionics - though Psions are my bread and butter as a rule.

So it looks like we have...

Garyh with a Psychic Warrior

Voda Vosa with a Druid

Walking Dad with either a Sorcerer or a Cleric

I've emailed 4 other players who expressed interest and am waiting for replies.

For those of you unfamilar with Living EnWorld games start by characters entering the Red Dragon tavern where they make a brief introduction to the world at large sort of thing.  Then prospective employers come to the Red Dragon famous throughout EnWorld for its adventurers and recruit.

I will be posting your employer's entrance tonight, so please try to throw up those character sheets asap and we'll get rolling.  Remember you won't need approval to begin the adventure, but you will need to follow the instructions in the first page of the character guide and send a link for your character to the character approval hudges.


----------



## garyh (Sep 1, 2008)

I've posted Sarn Irontusk, orc psychic warrior, and e-mailed the character judges for approval.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

I will make some small changes and mail both to the judges today.


----------



## Halford (Sep 1, 2008)

Excellent, I think I'll go ahead and post the thread. Still awaiting some responses, but since the game was designed for 3-4 PCs and we have three definites everything looks good!

Garyh: Sarn looks great, like the name.

Walking Dad: Generally you want to post the characters and the email the judges, though I'm sure it won't be a big issue.

If you fellas would post your entries to the Red Dragon I will bring your prospective employer in shortly after - to avoid having to repeat, etc.


----------



## garyh (Sep 1, 2008)

Halford said:


> Excellent, I think I'll go ahead and post the thread. Still awaiting some responses, but since the game was designed for 3-4 PCs and we have three definites everything looks good!
> 
> Garyh: Sarn looks great, like the name.
> 
> ...




Can I take an unapproved character into the inn?  Didn't look like that was allowed...

On a positive note, Trouvere already replied with a few small things I needed to fix, so hopefully Sarn won't be unapproved for too long.


----------



## Halford (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes you can enter then Inn and even start adventuring with an Unapproved character.  Traditionally the only thing you cannot do is recieve XP, you can earn it as long as the DM does not hand it out before you are approved.

My first character adventurewred for well over a month, nearly two, before being approved - though I don't think it will take anywhere near that long for you guys.


----------



## Halford (Sep 1, 2008)

Walking Dad I am going to suggest you use your Cleric since, your other character requires two as yet unapproved variants.  I think Battle Sorcerer is fairly likely to be approved, but I'm not so sure about the familiar change, I'd allow it but I'm not sure LEW will.

I do wish they would spell out more clearly what is and what is not allowed.  For example one of my characters is an Urban Ranger a class which was approved, but not listed as approved.  Hopefully you will get a swift response from the judges and we can proceed from there.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, I will post an entrance for Midias soon.

Submitting the other character was a bit of an experiment. But I would like to play the elf, too.


----------



## garyh (Sep 1, 2008)

Sarn has entered the tavern!


----------



## Errandir (Sep 1, 2008)

It looks like this one started earlier today, but you're still interested in more characters. Can I enter mine? I may require a bit of coaching, but I think I'll pick things up quickly. My character isn't approved, either (I'm not even sure all the details are right...), but you said that's fine as long as I don't earn XP.

I'll wait until I get an answer here before trying to post in the game thread. And feel free to say no; I won't be insulted if you think I need to take a bit more time to learn the game and finalize my character before I play a fast-paced game like this.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2008)

Ciprinus has already made his entrnace.


----------



## Halford (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't mind giving a bit of coaching Errandir, my major concern is commitment as attrition rates in pbp are often fairly high.  But if you feel you can commit to continue in the game for a goodly time I'm game.

What kind of character were you thinking of making?


----------



## Errandir (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't worry about commitment. I can't promise I'll still be playing in a couple of months or a year, but if I sign up for an adventure, I won't drop out before it's finished.

Here's what I've got so far for my character:

---------------------------------------------------------

 Ries Moinnael
Half-Elven Fighter

Age: 21
Height: 5'10''
Weight:  105 lb

Strength - 12 
Dexterity - 15 (+2 for half-elven, I think)
Constitution - 12 (-2 for half elven)
Intelligence - 14
Wisdom - 12
Charisma - 12

If I calculated correctly, I should have 16 skill points to use, and can put at most four points in any one skill.

I put four into weaponsmithing, eight half-points into escape artist, and four half-points into hide (the fighter class had annoyingly few interesting skills, so I used cross-class skills as well). 

For feats, I took Combat Reflexes (means I can make a number of extra attacks per round equal to my dexterity bonus) and Weapon Finesse (for rapier – makes the damage based on my dexterity and not strength, as long as I have nothing in my other hand). Oh, and Ries is left-handed, though that shouldn’t affect anything

I'm wasn’t sure exactly how to pick equipment. I just took basic items, and made sure not to get anything too expensive. Anyways, Ries has a rapier (1d6, 18-20 x2), and two throwing daggers (I think 1d6 for a half-elf, because it’s medium, and 19-20 x2 with a 10 foot range). I thought it wasn’t unreasonable for him to have studded leather armor (armor bonus +3, armor check -1, max dex bonus +5), but if other people do I can change it to leather. 

  I’m also going to assume he has basic gear: a backpack, flint and steel, a waterskin, decent traveling clothes, basic weaponsmithing tools, and maybe 5 gp or so.

-----------------------------------------------------------

If anything there doesn't work, or if I'm missing any information, please tell me.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry about that - slow computer.


----------



## Halford (Sep 1, 2008)

Well lets see...

First off I am afraid Half-Elves do not get the +2 dex - 2 Con thats Elves, but as you underspent on your point buy thats not a big deal.

For stats how about...

Str 14 costs 6 points
Dex 16 costs 10 points
Con 14 costs 6 points
Int 12 costs 4 points
Wis 10 costs 2 points
Cha 10 costs 2 points

I would also be inclined to recommend Ranger if you want to play a dexterous fighter since they get a nice array of skill points and class skills.  You do need to bear in mind that you can only put 4 points into even cross class skills at first level meaning that the maximum number of actual ranks you can have in a cross class skill is 2, at first level.

If you were a fighter you would get twelve skill points to start, if you were a Ranger you would get twenty eight skill points to start.

As for the feats, weapon finesse lets you use your dexterity modifier to hit, not to damage and only with light weapons - though there are some none light weapons which also qualify the rapier being one of these.

Combat Reflexes gives you extra attacks of opportunity equal to your dex modifier, which is far less useful than extra attacks.  Read up on attacks of opportunity unless you use a reach weapon you are unlikely to get too many of them.

For equipment you get the the maximum starting wealth for your class, fighter and ranger both start with 240gp to spend.  So you can buy whatever you can afford.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

I may be not the greatest help (my character needs to get approved, too).
But here are my thoughts:

Your abilities could be:
12, 14, 14, 14, 12, 12

Half-Elves have no ability modifier:
Half-Elves

Your maximum skill-rank in a cross-class skill is (level+3)/2
Inyour case = 2

Combat Reflexes give only extra attacks of opportunity, not regular attacks.
Weapon Finesse adds Dex instead of Str to your abilty to hit, not to damage.

Starting gold for your character would be 240gp for buying equipment.

You should use the format here for a LEW character.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help; I'll see what I can do. I also posted in the tavern just to get my character in there, since it's not a thread specific to this adventure.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 1, 2008)

Ries Moinnael
Half-Elven Ranger

  Age – 21
  Height – 5’10’’
  Weight – 105 lbs

Attributes:
  Strength - 14 
Dexterity - 16 
Constitution - 12 
Intelligence - 14
Wisdom - 10
Charisma - 10

Skills:
  Weaponsmithing – 4
Armorsmithing - 4
  Heal – 4
  Move Silently – 4
Listen - 4
Spot - 4
Wilderness Lore - 4
Hide - 4

Feats:
  Weapon Finesse (rapier), track

Gear: 
  Rapier (1d6, 18-20 x2), and five throwing daggers (1d6, 19-20 x2, with a 10 foot range – they were inexpensive, so I got a bunch; the extras can be kept in his pack). 
  Chain shirt (armor bonus +4, armor check -2, max dex bonus +4) – the listed price on SRD is 100 gp, but it said later it was doubled for medium sized characters, which seems a bit odd.
  Backpack, flint and steel, a waterskin, decent traveling clothes, masterwork weaponsmithing tools, bedroll. And, just for kicks, a wooden flute and a carved wooden unicorn for Ehlonna.

Total weight: 52 lbs

  I thought that seemed a bit much gear for a level 1 character (especially the masterwork crafting tools and the chain shirt), but it all comes to 192 gp (counting the chain shirt as 200), well under my assigned 260, and I can’t think of much else to get (nothing I need, anyways). Do I keep the rest of the money, or is it just for selecting items?

----------------------------------------------------------

All right, this is what I got the second time, and I think it's feasible. I realize why you suggested more Constitution, but it didn't really fit with the idea of the character I was making (even if the intelligence isn't as useful). Actually, I usually start with an idea of the character as a person, and then build up the fighting skills from there - it doesn't always make great builds, but the characters are usually more interesting.

  I think I still need to total up the weight of the pack, so I'll do that in a minute. Please point out anything else I'm missing or have screwed up (I didn't look too closely at how the ranger class affected things, so I should do that too).


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

You should have more kill points: (6+2)*4= 32

I would suggest ranks in listen, survival, spot, ...


You forgot the ranger bonus feat 'Track'.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 1, 2008)

Okay, edited. Again, thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Halford (Sep 2, 2008)

My only problem is Wilderness Law, which doesn't exist, I think is closest to Survival, though there is a chance you mean Knowledge Nature.  Check those skills and change it up.

You do get to keep your remaining funds.  You could purchase some inexpensive magic items if you like too, perhaps some scrolls of Cure Light Wounds which would be 25gp each - you can use them since Ranger's eventually gain access to the spell.  Though you are certainly not required to spend any more.

Otherwise it looks good!

I have posted your prospecive employer's entrance the the red Dragon btw.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

Wilderness Lore is a 3.0 skill.

It is called 'Survival' in 3.5 and further includes the old 'Intuid Direction'.

No, he cannot use the scroll yet:

 To have any chance of activating a scroll spell, the scroll user must meet the following requirements.


> *Spell Completion*
> 
> This is the activation method for *scrolls*. A scroll is a spell that is mostly finished. The preparation is done for the caster, so no preparation time is needed beforehand as with normal spellcasting. All that’s left to do is perform the finishing parts of the spellcasting (the final gestures, words, and so on). To use a spell completion item safely, a character must be of high enough level in the right class to cast the spell already. If he can’t already cast the spell, there’s a chance he’ll make a mistake. Activating a spell completion item is a standard action and provokes attacks of opportunity exactly as casting a spell does.
> Spell Trigger
> ...




A ranger has no caster level until level 4. At best, he can perhaps try a caster level check.



> Through 3rd level, a ranger has no caster level. At 4th level and higher, his caster level is one-half his ranger level.


----------



## Halford (Sep 2, 2008)

Quite right Walking Dad, my bad I was thinking of wand usage.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Wilderness Lore is a 3.0 skill.
> 
> It is called 'Survival' in 3.5 and further includes the old 'Intuid Direction'.




Huh... I must be using an older reference site (I was looking at a couple of other things besides SRD). I hope the rest is right. I'll fix that and go put the whole thing in the right format to post for approval.

Anyways, looks like I won't be in this adventure, so I'd just like to say thanks for all the help again. Making my character would have been much more confusing without all the advice and criticism.


----------



## Halford (Sep 3, 2008)

I really wouldn't worry about it Errandir, so long as you can post at some time during most days you'll find its not a problem.  As long as you are able to post most days, at anytime, you will be fine.Typically you will also find that posting is more vigorous when a game starts off and then slows to a less laborious pace.I'm certainly not worried given your postings schedule so far, but of course I will understand I you wish to withdraw.  Reliability is the main issue, for example, in the Urn Your Pay game I play in myself and Trouvere posts once or twice a day whilst Serow posts less frequently - it means he has a little less impact in some respects, but his presense is nevertheless much appreciated - reliability always is.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, then. I just figured it would be a bit annoying if my time schedule were different than all of yours. It seemed like you were all online and posting this morning, but couldn't really do anything until I got there. If you're fine with it, though, I'm glad to still be here.    Oh, by the way, I think I get to choose two extras languages... any advice for that? I have absolutely no idea what would be helpful or not.


----------



## Halford (Sep 3, 2008)

Almost any language will be useful at some point if you take a look at your races entry it should list your options.  Personally I always like Draconic and something like Elven, Dwarven, or Giant.By the way folks I seem to be experiencing some posting weirdness, so please bear with me.  Everytime I post it seems to ignore text breaks, etc., and for some reason I am now unable to access any of the text window options.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 3, 2008)

Happening to me too, plus I can't use quick reply...


----------



## Halford (Sep 3, 2008)

Well its reasurring to know its not just me, but I'm sorry you're having problems Errandir.  Lets hope they sort it out shortly!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

It's not just you two. Look at that thread:   http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/240167-what-happened-quick-links-menu.html


----------



## Halford (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update Walking Dad I went and posted, so lets hope they can track down the problem.  Incidently did anyone see the weird arabic posts in Living EnWorld in the sticky threads?  They are certainly innapropriate who do you report things like that to?


----------



## Errandir (Sep 4, 2008)

Huh, these forums really are screwed up. I tried to edit my build post from earlier (I typed the height in a foot too large by mistake) and when the edit box came up, it was filled with weird characters and symbols. The boards have also been down for most of afternoon before this for me (couldn't get the page to load). I hope things get fixed soon - trying to keep a pbp game going like this will be awkward.


----------



## Halford (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay, well it looks like things are are back to normal!  Hurray!

The IC thread is up along with all the attatchments, etc.  I posted all the dialogue from the Red Dragon for ease of reference so you don't need to thread hop to find any relevant information contained in it.

Errandir I need you to post your character in the lew character thread, use the template linked to on the first page, etc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

So far I have one approvement for Midias.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

Halford, the character links in the IC thread don't work.

They have the false .html ending from the messed up java code.


----------



## Halford (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh, thanks Walking Dad.  I will go and change that asap!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

Halford said:


> Oh, thanks Walking Dad.  I will go and change that asap!



BTW: Perhaps you should chnge the thread title to 'OOC-Ends Meat', because I think you ended recruiting. And we would have an OOC thread.


----------



## garyh (Sep 4, 2008)

BTW, Sarn has one approval as well, from Trouvere.  Hopefully a second will be forthcoming soon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

My approval is by Trouvere, too. Heard nothing from the other judges.


----------



## Halford (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't worry about approval too much guys, you can play without it so as long as you have two by the end of the adventure when I'll award experience you will be good.  I'm sure you will have yours shortly though.


----------



## Halford (Sep 6, 2008)

Well that was irksome!  Anyway lets get back to it!

Errandir how are we coming with that character sheet for the LEW character thread?


----------



## Errandir (Sep 7, 2008)

Very slowly. I have no idea what half the options mean or how to calculate them. Some of it's probably wrong, too, but I guess the judges will point that out. Anyways, I'll figure it out eventually (the SRD site helps); it's just slow going.

If you want to see, here's what I've got so far:
[sblock=Character sheet]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Reis Moinnael
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger
[B]Race:[/B] Half-elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Respects Halor and Verdante, but does not truly worship either.

[B]Str:[/B] 14 (+2) [6pt]   [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 (+3) [10pt]  [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 (+1) [4pt]   [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 2/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 (+2) [6pt]   [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 (+0) [2pt]   [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] N/A
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 (+0) [2pt]   [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] N/A

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0      +3    +0      +0    +0     17
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2     +0     +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3     +0     +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0     +0     +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Rapier                     +0           1d4+2       18-20x2
Dagger (thrown)            +0           1d6+2       19-20x2
Mace, light                +0           1d6+2       x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elvish, Goblin, Orcish

[B]Abilities:[/B] Favored enemy: Goblinoids (+2 to bluff, listen, sense motive, spot, survival, and weapon damage roll against goblinoids), Wild Empathy, low light vision, +1 to listen, search, and spot checks, and +2 to diplomacy and gather information checks.

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Finesse, Track

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft (weapons)             4       +2    +0      6
Craft (armor)               4       +2    +0      6
Move silently               4       +3    +0      7
Listen                      4       +0    +1      5 
Spot                        4       +0    +1      5 
Survival                    4       +0    +0      4
Hide                        4       +3    +0      7 
Handle Animal               4       +0    +0      4      
Diplomacy                   0       +0    +2      2
Gather Information          0       +0    +2      2
Search                      0       +0    +1      1

[B]Equipment:               Cost       Weight[/B]
Rapier (crafted)          6.33 gp    2 lbs
Dagger (5)                10 gp      5 lbs
Mace, light               5 gp       4 lbs
Chain shirt (crafted)     33.33 gp   25 lbs
Artisan's tools (masterwork)
                          55 gp      5 lbs 
Backpack                  2 gp       2 lbs
Flint and steel           1 gp       -   
Waterskin                 1 gp       4 lbs
Bedroll                   1 sp       5 lbs
Wooden flute              5 gp       3 lbs

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 55 lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 120 gp 9 sp 0 cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58     116   175   350    825

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 4'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 115 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Auburn
[B]Skin:[/B] Relatively fair, but browned from the sun.
```
*Appearance:* Reis is clearly young, but his appearance otherwise is more or less inconspicious. He displays both sides of his heritage, but many of his features - an angular face, slanted eyes, and pointed ears, as well as his small stature - are prominently elvish, causing him to occassionally be mistaken for a pure elf. He is small and slight, but moves with a nimble grace evocative of his elven heritage. His clothes are generally simple, and he wears his hair bound into a cable running down his back. [/sblock]


----------



## orsal (Sep 7, 2008)

Errandir said:


> Very slowly. I have no idea what half the options mean or how to calculate them. Some of it's probably wrong, too, but I guess the judges will point that out. Anyways, I'll figure it out eventually (the SRD site helps); it's just slow going.




Let me help you out with that. I'm one of the character judges, so eventually I'll be looking it over anyway.



Errandir said:


> ```
> [B]Name:[/B] Reis Moinnael
> [B]Class:[/B] Ranger
> [B]Race:[/B] Half-elf
> ...







Errandir said:


> ```
> [B]Str:[/B] 14 (+2)
> [B]Dex:[/B] 16 (+3)
> [B]Con:[/B] 12 (+1)
> ...




Let's add two numbers after each of these. The first is the ability modifier, which is the form in which an ability score is usually used, and will help fill in the rest of the sheet. If the raw score is 10 or 11, the modifier is 0. Otherwise, the modifier is plus or minus half the difference. The second is the point buy cost for each score, which you'll never need to pay any attention to yourself but will help the judges confirm that the ability scores are correct. Thus:


```
[B]Str:[/B] 14 (+2) [6pt]
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 (+3) [10pt]
[B]Con:[/B] 12 (+1) [4pt]
[B]Int:[/B] 14 (+2) [6pt]
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 (+0) [2pt]
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 (+0) [2pt]
```



Errandir said:


> ```
> [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
> [B]BAB:[/B] +X         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (XdX+XX)
> [B]Grapple:[/B] +X     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
> ...




BAB (Base Attack Bonus) is given by the table at http://www.d20srd.org/srd/classes/ranger.htm -- for a 1st level ranger, it's +1. (Actually, as long as you stay a ranger it'll be straightforward -- BAB is just your level. But for some other classes, it'll be less.)

Grapple is BAB + Str modifier, in this case +3.

Initiative is Dex modifier, in this case +3.

ACP (armour check penalty) is usually based on armour and shield (if any), according to the table at http://www.d20srd.org/srd/equipment/armor.htm#armorDescriptions -- for a chain shirt, ACP is -2.

For HP (hit points) you should have 9 (1d8+1). The "1" is your level: you get one hit die per level. The "d8" is because you're a ranger (see under "Hit Die" at the top of http://www.d20srd.org/srd/classes/ranger.htm). The "+1" is Con modifier. At first level, you get the full amount of the hit die, so you calculate 8+1=9. At subsequent levels you get 3/4 (special LEW rule), so you'll calculate 6+1=7 and therefore add 7 HP when you reach second level. But by then hopefully you'll have it all figured out.



Errandir said:


> ```
> [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
> [B]Armor:[/B]              10    +X    +X    +X    +X    +X    +X    XX
> [B]Touch:[/B] XX              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX
> ```




Your Armour bonus is +4 (from the table at http://www.d20srd.org/srd/equipment/armor.htm#armorDescriptions). Your Shield bonus is +0, since you don't have a shield. Your Dex bonus is +3 (from the top of this sheet). Your Size is +0 (half-elves are medium-sized). Nat is +0 (half-elves don't have natural armour), and Misc is +0 (no other miscellaneous modifiers apply). Add it all up: Total is 17.

For Touch, don't count armour or shield -- they don't matter against touch attacks. For Flatfooted, don't count Dex -- it won't help you if someone attacks before you can react. So, those should be 13 and 14 respectively.



Errandir said:


> ```
> [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
> [B]Fort:[/B]                      X    +X          +X
> [B]Ref:[/B]                       X    +X          +X
> ...




Get the Base saves from the table at http://www.d20srd.org/srd/classes/ranger.htm : +2,+2,+0 respectively. The Mod column is for the ability modifiers: Con, Dex, Wis respectively, so +2,+3, +0. No miscellaneous modifiers apply, so those should all be 0. Add them up for the Total column: +4,+5,+0.



Errandir said:


> ```
> [B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
> Rapier                     +0      1d6         18-20x2
> Dagger (thrown)            +0      1d6         19-20x2
> ```




Attack modifier is BAB+ability -- with Weapon Finesse, the ability modifier should be Dex in both those cases. So, +4 instead of +0.

Dagger damage is d4, not d6. However, both melee weapons (e.g. rapier) and thrown weapons (e.g. dagger) give you a strength modifier (in your case +2) to damage. So, 1d6+2 for rapier and 1d4+2 for dagger.



Errandir said:


> ```
> [B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elvish,
> 
> [B]Abilities:[/B]
> ...


----------



## Errandir (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow - I really don't know how to thank you for that. It helped me incredibly.
I'll have to save this page somewhere.

I'll type up an outline of a backstory (no need to go into deep detail here), and hopefully have this submitted by later tonight.


----------



## Halford (Sep 7, 2008)

Fantastic!  Great job Orsal, much appreciated, and please don't hesitate to ask if you are having any problems Errandir, I don't think I could have handled that as adeptly as Orsal,but I'm always happy to take a crack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi, orsal, can you take a second look at my 'Midias Sunchosen', please?

I have made your suggested changes.


----------



## Halford (Sep 8, 2008)

NON GAME RELATED

Have you had any response on your Battle Sorcerer character as yet Walking Dad?  I have one character who is not in an adventure in LEW and I'd like to try to recruit a DM, but before I do so it would be great to have a ready formed party.

It would also be great if Errandir and Voda Vosa would consider knocking up secondary characters.  What do you say guys?  Come on, come on!

GAME RELATED

Just let me know if you want to question Yarman, etc.  Hes around, but currently leaving you to it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a greedy dwarf. He is level 2, but still needs approval for that level.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

I got a negative reaction. The living eberron game allows much more books.

I was thinking about a half-drow soulknife as second LEW character.


----------



## Halford (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmmm, sounds good to me guys. So if I can wrangle a decent DM would you be up for it? My own character is a human Urban Ranger specializing in tridents.

Half-Drow are pretty interesting, and quite nicely balanced, never played a soul knife, but I'm generally pretty impressed with Psionic classes. Given my love of casters I was sorely tempted to make a Psion as one of my characters, but I love the Urban Rangers potential as detective.

As for Living Eberron, its true they have a greater selection of books, which I enjoy, but I've had two characters up there for a month and the only response I have had was that I could not enchant a glass eye with Continual Flame.  I'd love to play in Eberron as the RL Eberron game I was in fizzled early, leaving me with all the books and nothing to use them in, but new games seem to be few and far between, sadly.


----------



## orsal (Sep 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> I got a negative reaction [to a battle sorceror character]




You may have misunderstood that response. All you were told was that the Battle Sorceror hasn't been approved -- not that it wouldn't be. No house rule is considered until someone makes a proposal *in the LEW forum*. The Battle Sorceror hasn't been proposed, and therefore hasn't been considered.

You want to play a Battle Sorceror? Then make a proposal yourself. See what was done with the Divine Bard, Wilderness Rogue and Urban Ranger, to take just the three most recent examples. Start a thread proposing that LEW accept the Battle Sorceror, let people discuss it, let the judges vote, and see what happens. Offhand, I'd say its chances are pretty good -- most of the UA variant classes that have been proposed were accepted. If that happens, then we character judges can consider your character. But not until then.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

You misundestood me. 'Negative' should mean only 'no, because it wasn't approved'.

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Halford (Sep 9, 2008)

Ah, there we go very nice, thanks Orsal.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

@orsal: In what forum do I start this thread? The LEW forum?

I would want to propose the battle sorcerer and the alternate options for an familiar for specialist wizards. Perhaps with the addition, that non-specialist wizards and sorcerers can also take them, if they have the Spell Focus Feat of the approciate school.

BTW:
Halford, what do you thinkk of my 'Houserules'?
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=222431


----------



## orsal (Sep 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> @orsal: In what forum do I start this thread? The LEW forum?




Yes, the LEW forum.


----------



## Halford (Sep 9, 2008)

[sblock=Long rant about Houserules, 4th Edition and Balance, which boils down to 3.5 forever man!]

I've got to admit Walking Dad I haven't met many house rules I like and you are supporting a couple of mechanics that I'm not keen on.  Per encounter powers have always seemed a highly meta concept to me and I like being able to use abilities when I want to and not being dictated by whether we still happen to be in the same encounter.  As you might have guessed I'm not a big fan of 4th edition, though I am going to jump in when the new Living EnWorld 4th edition opens up - just because I want to be involved from the beginning.

I'm afraid Bards are also one of my hands down favorite classes - though I shouldn't be I'm rather proud of the fact that I have caused two DMs to ban bards for their overpowered nature.  Druids don't need changes in my book, though I realize this is a controvesial opinion, and Wizards certainly don't need domains.  As for the optional familiar variants most are fine, though they should remain optional, but the Enchantment one is problematic in any game where leadership would not be allowed and as such I would change it - that way it would work for games where leadership was not allowed and if it was the character could simply take the feat.

I like the changes to the martial classes generally, but why no love for the rogue?  Rogue talents are one of my favorite things about Pathfinder and I think they are a great mechanic.  I'd make the loose spell casting abilities optional and allow Paladins to keep their mounts if they wished.

I'd be more inclined to replace the Sorcerer with the Psion and keep the Warlock, though I can definetly see where you are going with that.  If I'm not using Psionics I usually give Sorcerers Wizard bonus feats and remove the longer casting time for metamagic which does a lot to notch their power up.

I like most of your feats, though I'd probably bump up the requirements on All-out Attack which is a must have for most melee builds as is.  I also feel the requirements on Unbalance Opponent need to be vastly higher, I'm on the verge of saying the feat is just too powerful, probably a little over actually as this would make several characters I'm currently running virtually invulnerable against single foes.

I think a great deal of my opinions stem from the fact that I am an unrepentent power gamer, and I've never met the class I cannot make hold there own in a party.

I guess I need to come to terms with quite a lot for 4th edition, but it doesn't mean I have to like it!  LOL

Wow, that was a long rant...[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks to both of you for your answers


----------



## Halford (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you guys done at Yarman's?  Do you want me to move things along?  Or do you want to speak with the Butcher again?


----------



## garyh (Sep 10, 2008)

I think it's probably time to leave Yarman's.  I'm not sure pushing him any more right now will help.

Also, let me know if I'm too smart / well-spoken with Sarn.  His mental stats are Int 6 / Wis 14 / Cha 6, so I've probably playing him too smart and well-spoken (though I'm trying to make him more blunt and to the point).  He's got plenty of common sense, but I don't think I've played a character with both Int and Cha that low before.


----------



## Halford (Sep 10, 2008)

Well he is quite wise, I'm not too worried about you playing it out I'll reflect it in npc responses.  I usually find it helpful to consider what I would say and then filter it through idiocy, etc.,

"I was wondering if we could ask you a few questions Master Yarman?"

Might translate as,

"Oi Yarman, we got question fer ya." For example.

But like I said as long as everyone bears in mind your charisma and you don't enter any chess tourneys I don't consider it an issue.


----------



## garyh (Sep 10, 2008)

Sounds good.

And I believe sarn himself mentioned it, but the only reason Sarn volunteered to talk to Yarman was that he (I) thought Yarman would be more friendly to a fellow orc, especially if Huffgood was any indicator of how he's treated by others in the district, and I think this is something Sarn would sense, given his wisdom.  Sarn will normally be more in the background on social encounters.

It'd actually be easier to play him if he had a low wisdom, too, because then I could totally stupid-filter him.  But with that much common sense, I want to show his deficiencies more on the problem-solving and social interaction angles.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2008)

Refere to my character in this game for an example of a brute: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/222869-wds-base-operations-icc-15.html

By he way, a WD's game


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> Refere to my character in this game for an example of a brute: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/222869-wds-base-operations-icc-15.html
> 
> By he way, a WD's game




There are 2 'WD's' right now. One 3.5 and one 4e


----------



## garyh (Sep 10, 2008)

Heh, Toruk is great, VV!  Toruk great hero.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ 
Thanks, he's fun to play.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmm... I definitely e-mailed all the character judges, but I've only gotten a response from Trouvere about Reis, and that's only because I was talking to him before I posted it.

Is that normal? How long does it usually take for a character to be approved?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

I got responses from orsal and Trouvere. Trouvere's was very fast, and orsal posted in this thread. I heard nothing from the other judges, but Midias was approved by the two.


----------



## Halford (Sep 11, 2008)

It took my first character just over two months to be approved.  Don't worry about it for the time being it takes time.  If we get to near the end of this portion of the game I'll pester some judges, but I don't see it happening.  Give them at leas two weeks before worrying.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, okay. That's fine, then - I just wanted to know, since it's always possible something was screwed up with my e-mail. But if it usually takes a while, then I'm sure I'm fine.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2008)

It took me like 2 month to get Ciprinus approved. Even more with the dwarf.


----------



## orsal (Sep 13, 2008)

Errandir said:


> Oh, okay. That's fine, then - I just wanted to know, since it's always possible something was screwed up with my e-mail. But if it usually takes a while, then I'm sure I'm fine.




For most of the time LEW has been in existence, character approval was pretty quick, but for several months all of the character judges have been falling behind. That's the main reason we just recruited two new people for the job. At the moment, Trouvere is the most productive on the team; if you haven't heard from any of the rest of us, the problem is most likely with our time allocation and not your email. I do hope that turnaround within a couple of days will become normal again before too long.


----------



## Halford (Sep 13, 2008)

Okay, are you guys finished at Yarmans?  if so I need to know...

Where you are headed next.

If you return the feathers or not, etc.

If you have any more questions for either Yarman or Fat Sal and what they are.

Lets keep it moving people!

BTW feedback about the game is always appreciated, if you would prefer some element be added or toned down please let me know and I'll try to be accomodating.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 13, 2008)

Halford said:


> If you return the feathers or not, etc.




I would tend to assume we put back everything as we found it. As for Yarman's, Reis doesn't have anything else he wants to do there, but I don't know about the rest of the group.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2008)

Ciprinus will likly leave the palce, and head to the in debt merchant's place.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2008)

Copying the symbols on the feathers. And asking Sal about more infos about this menagerie (don't trust creepy halflings...).


----------



## Halford (Sep 13, 2008)

Walking Dad if you ask Sal your question I'll move things along after his response, but I'd rather rp questions and such.


----------



## Halford (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll leave a little more room for chatter and then advance things, unless you guys wish to enter the menagerie uninvited, in which case feel free to do so.


----------



## Halford (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, someone finally made a Sense Motive check!  I must have rolled a good twenty for the group!


----------



## Errandir (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmm... I can have Reis try to disarm Perkiss, right? Do I just use an attack roll? It says on the SRD site I also need an attack of opportunity, whatever that is.

EDIT: Well, I guess that's pointless now that Sarn's grappling with him. Maybe I could join the grapple, but we might need someone to concentrate on the baboons at the moment.


----------



## Halford (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes you can try to disarm which would mean he would get to attack you, an atta of opportunity means that he has a "free" chance to attack you while your defences are down.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2008)

That is actually not a bad plan. If Perkiss has no combat reflexes, he can only try one AoO, leaving him opent to either grapple or disarm.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I didn't pull that one off. I hope Sarn's grapple goes better...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

Wasn't the enemy a halfling? Asking, because the size penality would be handy, if Midias tries to bullrush him, that someone else could close the second door.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 24, 2008)

I thought Perkiss was a human. Might be wrong, though.


----------



## Halford (Sep 24, 2008)

Perkiss is indeed a human.  OOC he is a 3rd level old expert with the stats and feats appropriate.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 27, 2008)

Hmm... would it be a good idea for Ciprinius or I to try Handle Animal on the baboons? Or probably pointless?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2008)

I think Wild Empathy would be more approtiate.


----------



## Halford (Sep 27, 2008)

Wilde Empathy takes a minute typically so its not really viable in combat like this.  Handle animal is unlikely to work since the Baboons are obviously loyal to Perkiss, it would be like trying to win over a police dog as it chased you - unlikely.  Not to say impossible, but probably impractical at this level.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2008)

Uhm, you are the DM, but Handle Animal is about animal training and performing tricks.

Wild empathy works like Diplomacy -> can be rushed -10 as full round action.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2008)

with a -10 I end with a -5 I think...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

[sblock=Halford]
Hi, I think about DMing one last 3.5 game after 'Base of Operation' ended. Just a simple dungeoncrawl for 2nd level characters, using only the SRD. Interested?

This is the link:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/242045-3-5-ooc-hall-dwarven-lord.html
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Oct 2, 2008)

[sblock=Walking Dad]Signed up with a human Diviner, lack of Spell Compendium makes me sad, but I'll get over it!  Level up HP straight rolls btw?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2009)

Is this dead?


----------

